# DR Swett's Root Beer



## hotrod1504012000 (Mar 11, 2007)

I found this one yesterday also Dr Swett's root beer. Does anyone know anything about this company.


----------



## woody (Mar 11, 2007)

Everything you ever wanted to know about Dr. Swetts is here.

http://swett-genealogy.com/gws/DrGWSwett.html


----------



## hotrod1504012000 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank you Woody. You were a big help, I think the bottle I have is from the mid 40's.


----------

